# Get Single 1-Day ClubAcela Pass ???



## Walt (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been traveling Amtrak for years. However, I have always taken overnight trains and had a "sleeper". Because of that, I have always had access to the Club Acela for me and my family.

Now, for the first time, we are taking a day-only train; the Vermonter (making for a rather LONG day).

I would sure like still use the Club Acela for the couple of hours we usually have to wait at the station.

*Is there some way to get just a single 1-day ClubAcela pass?*

I see that I can five with AGR, but I am pretty sure I would never get to use the other four before they expire. I mean, after this one trip on the Vermonter, I am sure our next Amtrak trips will be back to "sleepers".


----------



## AlanB (Mar 10, 2008)

Walt,

The only two ways that I know of to get a single pass is to either find someone willing to part with one, or head over to EBay and see if anyone is selling one. And then of course you have to decide if it's worth the asking price to buy one.


----------



## Walt (May 22, 2008)

Just to add a footnote to this, I was able to get a 1-day pass to the ClubAcela.

When I arrived at the NY Penn Station ClubAcela, I handed the attendant at the desk, my 1-day pass and my tickets. She wrote some stuff down, and handed me back both my tickets *and the 1-day pass*.

Is that normal? Or I just got lucky?

The pass doesn't look any different (not punched or anything). Can I use it again?


----------



## MrFSS (May 22, 2008)

Walt said:


> Just to add a footnote to this, I was able to get a 1-day pass to the ClubAcela.
> When I arrived at the NY Penn Station ClubAcela, I handed the attendant at the desk, my 1-day pass and my tickets. She wrote some stuff down, and handed me back both my tickets *and the 1-day pass*.
> 
> Is that normal? Or I just got lucky?
> ...


Does the pass have a number on it the attendant may have recorded and if you tried to use it again it might show up in the computer system?

Just out of curiosity, where did you get the one day pass?


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2008)

Unless there has been a change in this year's pass, she made a major mistake and you're good to go for another visit.


----------



## Walt (May 22, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you get the one day pass?


As *AlanB* suggested, eBay.


----------

